# Senior Discounts - Do you..



## Micheal

Just got done reading an article on Bankrate.com about "senior discounts". The jest of the article was that while many places or companies offer discounts to seniors few advertise the fact.
So the question becomes - Do you ask about discounts, senior or other even other types?

Me? I do sometimes specially when traveling; locally not so much....


----------



## Belfrybat

I tend to ask at restaurants and always motels. Most stores only have senior discounts on certain days and I'm rarely there on those days.


----------



## badlander

I definitely take advantage of them. In fact I have a list stashed somewhere that has three pages of companies/motels/hotels/restaurants, etc that give senior discounts. 

Recently, at the local grocery, the checker ran my total, looked at me and asked, "are you old enough?" When I asked her what for she said, "our senior 10% discount" to which I replied, "I'm older than I look". I'm almost 61 and most think I'm in my early 50s. Since I've let my hair grow out and have a little 'snow on the roof' nobody asks me that anymore and I gladly accept the discount.


----------



## susieneddy

yep we ask and take it if available


----------



## mnn2501

Pep Boys offers a 10% senior discount (for 55 and older) and for car repairs that can add up, so I always ask for it there.

Didn't know about it until a young cashier (20's) offered it once after seeing my totally gray hair I assume.


----------



## Horseyrider

I have to laugh; when I wear makeup and stop for a cup of coffee, they ring me up at the full price. But when I'm not wearing makeup, they ring me up at the senior discount. 

Of course I accept the discount. Makes me feel on the threshold of something though....


----------



## doozie

Not quite a senior yet, but I always ask if the checker at kohls has a discount coupon, I usually get 15% off my infrequent purchases! it all helps. We ask at motels too, for any discount. Same with oil changes, etc. 
hubby sometimes doesn't even have to ask, they just assume due to his white hair when he stops for coffee.


----------



## greenacresusa

Looks do have a lot to do wiith it. I've had gray hair for many many years (first gray hair at 16!) so usually people assume that I'm a senior which now I believe I'm at being 60. Usually I get the fast food senior discount at some places. First time it happened I thought they rang my order up too low and they said it was a senior discount....I didn't argue LOL!!!

I do have AARP for hotel and Denny discounts. But if I had another way to get the cheap discounts without AARP I'd drop it fast! Any ideas on that? AMAC just doesn't cover enough of the places we go yet.


----------



## whiterock

I always ask. Got my first discount from a kid checker before I actually qualified, shaved head and gray mustache, been lookin for them since. Some places i don't bother, the discount is less than the sales tax. Don't usually go back to them.


----------



## sugarspinner

greenacresusa said:


> Looks do have a lot to do wiith it. I've had gray hair for many many years (first gray hair at 16!) so usually people assume that I'm a senior which now I believe I'm at being 60. Usually I get the fast food senior discount at some places. First time it happened I thought they rang my order up too low and they said it was a senior discount....I didn't argue LOL!!!
> 
> I do have AARP for hotel and Denny discounts. But if I had another way to get the cheap discounts without AARP I'd drop it fast! Any ideas on that? AMAC just doesn't cover enough of the places we go yet.


We refuse to join AARP because of some deep philosophical differences with them but find that sometimes the discount is offered anyway. Also, AAA is good at hotels and some restaurants. Some restaurants (Steak 'n' Shake and Golden Corral) offer discounts if you eat at off hours when few except older people would be available. A Steak 'n' Shake milkshake tastes twice as good if it's half-price!


----------



## Alice Kramden

Publix has Seniors Wednesday, you get 5% off your total if you are 60 or over. Most cashiers will give it to you if you look older, without asking. You don't have to show any ID, just remind them when you are checking out. 

The City has a senior/low income water rate that is considerably below the regular one. However, they have not changed the income total in years, so it is so low most no one could qualify for it. I think it says if your income is $832 a month or less and age 60 or more, and live in the house full time. I went to see about it a few years ago, and didn't qualify since I made a little more than that.

Chik-Fil-A has a senior discount, which I intend to make use of if and when I get back over there. I want a peach milkshake! YUM!

Many places have senior discounts, doesn't hurt to ask.

Oh, forgot to add the biggest one! Where I live, when you turn 65, you are exempt from paying property tax. If you live in your house full time, you claim exemption each year. They send you an orange card to fill out and send/bring back to the courthouse.


----------



## where I want to

Yes- in fact Tuesdays are my shopping days because that is the day that many senior discounts are available as the stores like to increase sales on that normally slower day.


----------



## ET1 SS

Tuesday was at a grocery store, when the cashier asked if I was a senior citizen. I immediately said 'no'. Then she responded that I only needed to be 55. I thought about it, this is 2014, so that does make me, ... 55. OMG, I am a senior citizen.

On my way home, I realized to that young lady, I appear to be a senior citizen.

That morning, I was just me. 

That afternoon I became a senior citizen, and I look like a senior citizen. <sigh>


----------



## where I want to

ET1 SS said:


> Tuesday was at a grocery store, when the cashier asked if I was a senior citizen. I immediately said 'no'. Then she responded that I only needed to be 55. I thought about it, this is 2014, so that does make me, ... 55. OMG, I am a senior citizen.
> 
> On my way home, I realized to that young lady, I appear to be a senior citizen.
> 
> That morning, I was just me.
> 
> That afternoon I became a senior citizen, and I look like a senior citizen. <sigh>


Saving 10 % will do much to comfort you in the loss of your youth......... :l


----------



## Lindym

greenacresusa said:


> .......
> 
> I do have AARP for hotel and Denny discounts. But if I had another way to get the cheap discounts without AARP I'd drop it fast! Any ideas on that? AMAC just doesn't cover enough of the places we go yet.



When asked if I have AARP (I refuse to use that!) I say "I have AMAC which is like AARP" and I haven't been refused a discount yet. Just my experience.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

You bet your Bippy, I ask for and use senior discounts....
(we will see how many remember "Bippy")

I know when the thrift stores, grocery, Hostess bread store, local cafe, and all have there "senior discount" days... And I take advantage of them... Just part of the way I plan my trips to town to be the most efficient.... 

I worked hard for these discounts... I'm going to use them.... 

Good luck...


----------



## dsmythe

Here are the latest.Ã¡ I hope they work.

Ã¡


YOU must ASK for your discount!Ã¡

RESTAURANTS:Ã¡
Applebee's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡15% off with Golden Apple Card (60+)Ã¡
Arby's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (55+)
Ben & Jerry's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (60+)Ã¡
Bennigan's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Discount varies by location (60+)
Bob's Big Boy: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Discount varies by location (60+)hÃ¡
Boston Market: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (65+)Ã¡
Burger King: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (60+)
Chick-Fil-A: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off or free small drink or coffee (55+)
Chili's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (55+)Ã¡
CiCi's Pizza: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (60+)
Denny's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off, 20% off for AARP members (55 +)
Dunkin' Donuts: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off or free coffee (55+)
Einstein's Bagels: Ã¡ Ã¡10% off baker's dozen of bagels (60+)
Fuddrucker's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off any senior platter ( 55+)
Gatti's Pizza: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (60+)Ã¡
Golden Corral: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (60+)
Hardee's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$0.33 beverages everyday (65+)
IHOP: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (55+)Ã¡
Jack in the Box: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Up to 20% off (55+)
KFC: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Free small drink with any meal (55+)
Krispy Kreme: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (50+)
Long John Silver's: Ã¡Various discounts at locations (55+)
McDonald's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Discounts on coffee everyday (55+)
Mrs. Fields: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off at participating locations (60+)Ã¡
Shoney's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off
Sonic: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off or free beverage (60+)
Steak 'n Shake: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off everyÃ¡MondayÃ¡& Tuesday (50+)Ã¡
Subway: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (60+)
Sweet Tomatoes: Ã¡ 10% off (62+)
Taco Bell : Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off; free beverages for seniors (65+)
TCBY: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (55+)
Tea Room Cafe: Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (50+)
Village Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (60+)
Waffle House: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off everyÃ¡MondayÃ¡(60+)
Wendy's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (55 +)
Whataburger: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (62+)
White Castle : Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (62+)Ã¡


RETAIL & APPAREL:
Banana Republic: Ã¡ Ã¡30% off (50+)
Bealls: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20% off first Tuesday of each month (50+)
Belk's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 15% off first Tuesday of every month (55+)
Big Lots: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡30% off
Bon-Ton Dept Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡15 % off on senior discount days (55 +)
C.J. Banks: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off everyÃ¡WednesdayÃ¡(50+)
Clarks : Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (62+)
Dress Barn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20% off (55+)
Goodwill: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Hallmark: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Kmart: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡40% off (Wednesdays only) (50+)
Kmart: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡40% off (Wednesdays only) (50+)
Kohl's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡15% off (60+)Ã¡
Modell's Sporting Goods: Ã¡30% offÃ¡
Rite Aid: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off on Tuesdays & 10% off prescriptions
Ross Stores: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off every Tuesday (55+)
The Salvation Army Thrift Stores: Ã¡Up to 50% off (55+)
Stein Mart: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20% off red dot/clearance items firstÃ¡MondayÃ¡of every month (55 +)Ã¡

GROCERY:
Albertson's: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off firstÃ¡WednesdayÃ¡of each month (55 +)
American Discount Stores: 10% off everyÃ¡MondayÃ¡(50 +)
Compare Foods Supermarket: Ã¡10% off everyÃ¡WednesdayÃ¡(60+)
DeCicco Family Markets: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off everyÃ¡WednesdayÃ¡(60+)
Food Lion: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡60% off everyÃ¡MondayÃ¡(60+)
Fry's Supermarket: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Free Fry's VIP Club Membership & 10% off everyÃ¡Monday(55 +)Ã¡
Great Valu Food Store: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off every Tuesday (60+)
Gristedes Supermarket: Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off every Tuesday (60+)
Harris Teeter: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off every Tuesday (60+)
Hy-Vee: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off one day a week (date varies by location)
Kroger: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off (date varies by location)
Morton Williams Supermarket: Ã¡ 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
The Plant Shed: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off every Tuesday (50 +)
Publix: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 15% off everyÃ¡WednesdayÃ¡( 55 +)
Rogers Ã¡Markelace: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡5% off everyÃ¡ThursdayÃ¡(60+)
Uncle Guiseppe's Marketplace: Ã¡15% off (62+)Ã¡

TRAVEL:
Airlines:
Alaska Airlines: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 50% off (65+)
American Airlines: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Various discounts for 50% off non-peak periods (Tuesdays - Thursdays) (62+) and up (call before booking for discount)
Continental Airlines: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡No initiation fee for Continental Presidents Club & special fares for select destinations
Southwest Airlines: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
United Airlines: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
U.S. Airways: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)Ã¡

Rail: Ã¡Amtrak: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡15% off (62+)
Bus: Ã¡Greyhound: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 15% off (62+) Ã¡Trailways Transportation System: various discounts for ages 50+Ã¡

Car Rental:
Alamo Car Rental: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Up to 25% off for AARP members
Avis: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Up to 25% off for AARP members
Budget Rental Cars: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 40% off; up to 50% off for AARP membe rs (50+)
Dollar Rent-A-Car: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 10% off (50+)Ã¡
Enterprise Rent-A-Car: Ã¡5% off for AARP membersÃ¡
Hertz: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Up to 25% off for AARP members
National Rent-A-Car: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Up to 30% off for AARP membersÃ¡

Overnight Accommodations:
Holiday Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20-40% off depending on location (62+)
Best Western: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡40% off (55+)
Cambria Suites: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡20%-30% off (60+)
Waldorf Astoria - NYC: $5,000 off nightly rate for Presidential Suite (55 +)
Clarion Motels: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡20%-30% off (60+)
Comfort Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20%-30% off (60+)
Comfort Suites: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20%-30% off (60+)
Econo Lodge: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 40% off (60+)
Hampton Inns & Suites: 40% off when booked 72 hours in advance
Hyatt Hotels: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡25%-50% off (62+)
InterContinental Hotels Group: Ã¡Various discounts at all hotels (65+)
Mainstay Suites: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡10% off with Mature Traveler's Discount (50+); 20%-30% off (60+)
Marriott Hotels: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 25% off (62+)
Motel 6: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Stay FreeÃ¡SundayÃ¡nights (60+)
Myrtle Beach Resort: Ã¡ 30% off (55 +)
Quality Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡40%-50% off (60+)
Rodeway Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡20%-30% off (60+)
Sleep Inn: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡40% off (60+)Ã¡

ACTIVITIES & ENTERTAINMENT:
AMC Theaters: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Up to 30% off (55 +)
Bally Total Fitness: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$100 off memberships (62+)
Busch Gardens Tampa, FL: Ã¡ Ã¡ $13 off one-day tickets (50 +)
Carmike Cinemas: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡35% off (65+)
Cinemark/Century Theaters: Ã¡ Ã¡Up to 35% off
Massage Envy - NYC: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 20% off all "Happy Endings" (62 +)
U.S. National Parks: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$10 lifetime pass; 50% off additional services including camping (62+)
Regal Cinemas: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ 50% off Ripley's Believe it or Not: @ off one-day ticket (55 +)
SeaWorld, Orlando , FL : Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$3 off one-day tickets (50 +)Ã¡

CELL PHONE DISCOUNTS:
AT&T: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡Special Senior Nation 200 Plan $19.99/month (65+)
Jitterbug: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ $10/month cell phone service (50 +)
Verizon Wireless: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Verizon Nationwide 65 Plus Plan $29.99/month (65+).Ã¡

MISCELLANEOUS:
Great Clips: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$8 off hair cuts (60+)
Supercuts: Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡ Ã¡$8 off haircuts (60+)Ã¡


----------



## Shrek

Even though I still have a few years to go to 55 , many of the younger cashiers give me the 55 senior discount without my asking because everyone locally knows I am retired and even not counting the recuperation over a decade of retirement has offered me and I long ago recovered from the time I used my ex wife's Nair gel as shampoo by mistake, a lifetime of 24/7 on call fat in the fire work scheduling has left me scared for life with extra wrinkles on my neck, what hair I have left and my goatee is silver streaked and I make funny snapping and popping sounds when I walk.

Since I am steady dating my first gf again, have no desire to chase the young cashiers and fear that I could survive if I did catch one of them, I just quietly accept the 10% to 15% discounts, put up with gf occasional ribbing , remind her I spend the discount on her eventually and go about my day


----------



## sss3

I appreciate whoever posted that long list of discounts. However, I have a hard time believing Food Lion gives 60% discounts on Mon.


----------



## Dawndra

This is an internet hoax. I work at Kmart and we do NOT give a 40%off to seniors. ..... or anyone else for that matter. We wouldn't stay in business.


----------



## Micheal

Dawndra said:


> This is an internet hoax. .


I hope you mean the listing and not my original post.... :facepalm: :cowboy:


:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## simi-steading

I think I'm about to... Just got me an AARP card, and found out some places that give 10-25% discounts with it.. places I do actually go, like Denny's and Papa John's, and hotels...


----------



## mnn2501

Just discovered Pollo Tropical give 10% discounts to fellows with gray hair like me.





Dawndra said:


> This is an internet hoax. I work at Kmart and we do NOT give a 40%off to seniors. ..... or anyone else for that matter. We wouldn't stay in business.


KMart is still around?


----------



## Dawndra

Yes. It is. In some places at least. Quite a few in Illinois.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Just turned 55 yesterday, and intend to take advantage of every senior discount I can get, lol. I'm retired, and I earned my gray hairs!


----------



## Nevada

I live in Las Vegas, the senior discount capital of the world. It's a way of life.


----------



## sss3

The places, I know for a fact; giving discounts, are Golden Corral, 15%, Outback 15% free drinks at Wendy's, Taco Bell, think KFC. Thanks for tip on Papa John's. What % do they give. This isn't Senior, but keep an eye out for $10 off $10 coupons from JCP. I've gotten 2. They also, have been sending $10 off $25 ones.


----------



## jassytoo

I ask about discounts all the time. I also use coupons and shop sales. Can't afford not to with prices the way they are.
We used two $10 off $10 worth of merchandise Pennys coupons on Monday. DH got two PJs worth $26 each for just over $3 each as they were also on sale half price.


----------



## susieneddy

we just booked a hotel room for 2 nights and used our AARP to get a 12% discount. It was the last room available in the hotel...whew that was close


----------



## Jlynnp

We take advantage of any and all discounts. We have found a lot of places give veterans discounts everyday not just veterans day.


----------



## Danaus29

Dh is there (senior citizen discount). Around here the Taco Bells vary by location as does KFC. Sutherlands has a senior day every week (don't remember which day), 10% off purchase, have to have a Golden Buckeye card. IHOP, you don't get the discount if you order off the senior menu. Captain D's offers a discount, but not at 55, IIRC you have to be 60 or have a GBC. Wendy's gives a free drink, small, 55+. Golden Corral, senior meals are for 60+.

I will have to check on Kroger and K-Mart. Dh shops at Kroger quite often.

Internet search says no discount at K-Mart except a prescription program.

Kroger, 60+, 5% discount, was Wednesday, now Thursday at in the articles I found. Other articles said to ask your local store.


----------



## poppy

Nah, I don't take them. Back when our kids were small, we would try to go on vacation every couple years and it was hard saving up for it. I remember 2 different times, both at Pigeon Forge TN., when I was checking into a motel and older people would come in for a room and leave in disgust because they didn't offer a seniors citizen's discount. I looked at how they were dressed, the jewelry, and their nice vehicles compared to our old car and decided I never wanted to be like those people. Life is cheaper once the kids are gone. I'd rather they keep my discount and let someone with kids have it. Went into a local restaurant on Veteran's Day to get a sandwich to go. The young lady asked me if I was a veteran and I said yes (24 year in the Army) and she said my meal would be free. I thanked her kindly but told her I wanted to pay for it. It's nice of them to offer that, but they don't owe me anything and they are trying to make a living. Other than that peculiarity, I am a bona fide cheapskate.


----------



## okiemom

I was at the store and the cashier asked if I needed the senior discount and I said no, she replied with was I sure, I said yes and she said "oh". I'm 39. apparently I looked way older that day. I guess I need to never forget to put on mascara or keep it in the car. Life comes at you fast.....


----------



## Danaus29

poppy, no they don't _owe _you anything. But the free dinner on Veteran's day and discounts for veterans are the businesses way of thanking you for your service. 

BTW, thank you.


----------



## Shrek

Kroger on senior discount Wednesday is less expensive than Wal Mart.


----------

